# Recommendations for a good Christmas novel to read?



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm in the mood for a great Christmas novel to read on my K2.  Any suggestions?  Thanks!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

libro said:


> I'm in the mood for a great Christmas novel to read on my K2. Any suggestions? Thanks!


I love Christmas stories <g>. I can definitely recommend:

On Strike for Christmas, Sheila Roberts (fun and soon to be a Lifetime movie)
Skipping Christmas, John Grisham
A Christmas Carol, Charles Dickens (a classic)
Blue Christmas (Mary Kay Andrews)
The Christmas Bus (Melody Carlson)
All of Debbie Macomber's Christmas Angels books

Enjoy!!!

Lynn


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If you don't mind a bit of satire:


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Read this last year, it was a lot of fun:



I'm a big fan of this one:


----------



## Guest (Nov 28, 2010)

I highly recommend the story "Christmas Is a Sad Season for the Poor" by John Cheever. It's in his collection: The Stories of John Cheever. Every story is great, and that one will particularly quench your thirst for a Christmas story.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> All of Debbie Macomber's Christmas Angels books
> 
> Enjoy!!!
> 
> Lynn


Speaking of Debbie Macomber's Christmas books, did anyone else see Call Me Mrs. Miracle last night? I loved it.

I really enjoyed Twas the Night by authors Sandra Hill, Trish Jensen and Kate Holmes.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Speaking of Debbie Macomber's Christmas books, did anyone else see Call Me Mrs. Miracle last night? I loved it.
> 
> I really enjoyed Twas the Night by authors Sandra Hill, Trish Jensen and Kate Holmes.


I'm really sad because I'm a major Debbie Macomber Christmas books fan. We recently switched to AT&T U-Verse, and they've dropped Hallmark Channel! Unbelievable! Sooooo, no, I haven't seen Call Me Mrs. Miracle, although I've read the book. Sigh!


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

First - I saw Call Me Mrs. Miracle last night - it was wonderful!!  Debbie Macomber is amazing!
(edited to delete info about my story - sorry, I just found the rules on another thread.)


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Wow! Thanks to everyone for recommending these great novels.  I'm really getting in the spirit now!

Stories about Christmas are especially heartwarming to me and remind me of my childhood hometown where it snowed all winter long and we always dreamed of a white Christmas. Okay, so I'll forget the fact we had to scrape ice from the windshields or shovel the driveway or slipped on the icy sidewalks while shopping and remember only the good parts    These novels look just wonderful ...

I have a lot of stories to download and sample and read.  Thanks again ..... SO much!  I'll keep you posted


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Speaking of Debbie Macomber's Christmas books, did anyone else see Call Me Mrs. Miracle last night? I loved it.
> 
> I really enjoyed Twas the Night by authors Sandra Hill, Trish Jensen and Kate Holmes.


I watched it! It was really good!

I would recommend Christmas Jars by Jason Wright. Very nice lovey, Christmas story.


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm downloading the books already ;-)

Is there a certain order in which I should read the Debbie Macomber Christmas Angels series or does it not make any difference?

I'll have to check my TV listings, too, for Call Me Mrs. Miracle.  

Am I the only one transfixed by all these beautiful Christmas novel covers?  I'd LOVE to have any of of the covers as a desktop background for my laptop!


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

libro said:


> I'm downloading the books already ;-)
> 
> Is there a certain order in which I should read the Debbie Macomber Christmas Angels series or does it not make any difference?
> 
> ...


It probably doesn't really matter, but this is how I read the Christmas Angels. They are three WONDERFUL books (the first one has two books) that will put you in and keep you in the holiday spirit.
Angels Everywhere (A Season of Angels, Touched by Angels), The Trouble with Angels.

I also enjoyed Mrs. Miracle and Call Me Mrs. Miracle.

I LOVE CHRISTMAS BOOKS!!!


----------



## chipotle (Jan 1, 2010)

I have a freebie to recommend that I really liked. I think it is very similar to Dicken's A Christmas Carol. A grumpy old woman finds a box of her old toys and puts them out on the street and watches what happens when people encounter them.

Actually this is probably my favorite Kindle freebie of all! I think I might have to re-read it this month.


----------



## mizging (Nov 28, 2010)

I watched _Mrs. Miracle_ last night and loved it. I just finished reading a wonderful story called _A Gift Beyond All Measure_ by Anna Kathryn Lanier. It's not yet out, but will be the first week of December. I reviewed it for my Examiner.com column. Click http://www.examiner.com/ebooks-in-national/a-gift-beyond-all-measure-a-holiday-offering-good-all-year-long-review if you'd like to read my summary and add this to your TBR pile. It's definitely a "feel good" story.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

Oddly enough it's just about time for my favorite Christmas movie. I watch it almost every year about this time. _On Her Majesty's Secret Service_, George Lazenby, Diana Rigg, Telly Savalas, United Artists, 1969.


----------



## EllisonJames (Nov 23, 2010)

If you like to read thrillers and suspense, _The Spy Who Came for Christmas_ by David Morrell is a good read. It is rather short so guess it would be classified as a novella.


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

I like some of David Morrell's stuff, so I may have to give that one a try (especially as we used to share the same agent).


----------



## Dana Taylor (Jan 8, 2010)

Hi!

We've got a a holiday stories thread going in the Book Bazaar, if you want to see what some of the authors here have to offer. It's quite a variety. I'm currently reading Flurries, that features a group of new authors.

Here's the product description:
Product Description
Zapstone Productions LLC introduces five new, unique voices in fiction. So get cozy and let these tales spice up your holidays--no shoveling needed!

Be the first to read original stories by talented newcomers.

Mary Compton--A Thanksgiving snowstorm results in a serendipitous encounter in "Once Upon a Flight Delay".

Claire Taylor Allen--Being stuck in Boston might not be all that bad for two displaced New Yorkers in "Snowbound".

Ryl Regehr--Gift-giving is difficult for most, but a mysterious stranger seems to know the perfect present in "Bringer of Gifts".

Ronda Russell--In "Where We Love", a young couple worries that being so far from their families will ruin the holidays.

Lelani Dixon--The holiday season is more than crazy&#8230; it's deadly in the romantic suspense novella, "In Hiding".

Check it out!

Dana Taylor


----------



## JJFlowers (Nov 29, 2010)

If you like old fashioned romances? Jennifer Horsman has a sweet and compelling one titled, The Ice Queen. It is only about a hundred pages, but it hits the spot for an old fashioned Christmas story. Plus, it is cheap!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> I'm a big fan of this one:


This is a very good, funny book!

But to answer Op's question, I read A Christmas Carol every year. and always enjoy the reread. Although it is a novella, not a novel.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

For something a little different, how about Holidays on Ice by David Sedaris. Its funny and a little irreverent and good fun


----------



## SidneyW (Aug 6, 2010)

I have an audio book of Holidays on Ice and I listen to it every Christmas, especially Santaland Diaries. 

It's not Garrison Keillor's best work, but I enjoyed A Christmas Blizzard last year. Kindle price is unbelievably high at the moment though:

ttp://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Blizzard-Garrison-Keillor/dp/0670021369/


----------



## libro (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks again! I'd address each and every one of you by name, but all of you have given such great get-in-the-spirit-of-Christmas suggestions!

*Candee15* -- I'm with you .... I love Christmas novels, stories, articles, and I love Christmas! This is also the time of year I'm downloading Christmas wallpapers to my laptop and all other tech devices ;-)

*chipotle* -- I downloaded the free The Christmas Angel. Love that it's written by a turn-of-the-century author, too, as I'm a huge fan of history and historical fiction. I've already downloaded The Christmas Carol and plan to re-read it again.

*Dana Taylor* -- Thanks for the tip to check out the Book Bazaar thread about holiday stories by new authors. I already sent myself your very own Shiny Green Shoes, but unfortunately your book is not showing up when I use the automatic Link-Maker 2.0. Is there another way I can link to it from my Macbook? I'd love to show off your adorable cover. I'm able to link other books, but yours is not coming up on the "link" search, although I clearly see it in the Kindle store. Confused!

Thanks to everyone, each and every one of you. Only ONE problem! Now I'm stuck in "Sample Land." I'm reading all sorts of samples and can't get myself to dive into just one book. I hate this stage...does anyone else suffer from this affliction of Sample Land? I think I'm the only one.


----------



## Perennial Reader (Nov 30, 2009)

Winter Solstice by Rosamunde Pilcher is not billed as a Christmas book but takes place in Scotland at Christmastime and is one of my all time favorites. I strongly dislike cold and snow but after reading this book, I wanted to move to Scotland and live there! Great book by the author of The Shell Seekers.


----------



## Candee15 (Jan 31, 2010)

Fleur's Mom said:


> Winter Solstice by Rosamunde Pilcher is not billed as a Christmas book but takes place in Scotland at Christmastime and is one of my all time favorites. I strongly dislike cold and snow but after reading this book, I wanted to move to Scotland and live there! Great book by the author of The Shell Seekers.


I love Winter Solstice, too!!! I haven't READ the book, only listened to the audio (unabridged, though). I think I'll read the book on my Kindle, too. How cozy would THAT be?

BTW, I wish The Shell Seekers was available for Kindle


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Mary Higgins Clark and Carol Higgins Clark have some Christmas stories too. Let me see if I can find links... OK, in no particular order, here they are. Mary Higgins Clark is a Simon and Schuster author so her stuff in under the agency model and they insist on charging the same price (or more) for the ebook as the print version - but they are good stories. I keep an eye on them and grab them if the price goes down since I have all of these in print already.


----------



## drenfrow (Jan 27, 2010)

Great suggestions! I just downloaded _The Christmas Angel_ and _Winter Solstice_. I am a huge David Sedaris fan and always listen to _Holidays on Ice_ every year. He's certainly a good antidote if the feel-good, syrup-y Christmas stories get to be too much.


----------



## Carl Ashmore (Oct 12, 2010)

I just love Christmas stories


----------



## Daphne (May 27, 2010)

Another vote here for "A Christmas Carol" - I've just finished reading it and enjoyed it so much. Scrooge was so likeable! not at all the caricature of the films - and lovely descriptions of Victorian London.


----------



## terrireid (Aug 19, 2010)

I LOVE a Christmas Carol.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

_ Reminder: this thread is in the Book Corner so no self-promotion is allowed. Authors, please do not suggest your own work. . .such posts will be removed._


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

If your tastes leans toward suspense, try Mary Higgins Clark's _Silent Night_. I enjoyed it 

Sandy


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I just clicked the sample for David Sedaris' Holidays on Ice. He always makes me feel better about my family. LOL But I may want to listen to this one, he usually reads his own work and you can't beat that.


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

I jsut stumbled on this:










and downloaded the sample. If the formatting is remotely decent, it should be a great holiday treat! Contains all these for only $2.50:

TABLE OF CONTENTS Christmas at Fezziwig's Warehouse - Charles Dickens 
The Fir-Tree - Hans Christian Andersen 
The Christmas Masquerade - Mary E. Wilkins Freeman 
The Shepherds and the Angels - Adapted from the Bills 
The Telltale Tile - Olive Thorne Miller 
Little Girl's Christmas - ByWinnifred E. Lincoln 
A Christmas Matinee - M.A.L. Lane 
Toinette and the Elves - Susan Coolidge 
The Voyage of the Wee Red Cap. By Ruth Sawyer Durand 
A Story of the Christ-Child (a German Legend for Christmas Eve) - Elizabeth Harrison 
Jimmy Scarecrow's Christmas - Mary E. Wilkins Freeman 
Why the Chimes Rang - Raymond McAlden 
The Birds'Christmas (founded on fact) - F.E. Mann 
The Little Sister's Vacation - Winifred M. Kirkland 
Little Wolff's Wooden Shoes - Francois Coppee, adapted and translated by Alma J. Foster 
Christmas in the Alley - Olive Thorne Miller 
A Christmas Star - Katherine Pyle 
The Queerest Christmas - Grace Margaret Gallaher 
Old Father Christmas - J.H. Ewing 
A Christmas Carol - Charles Dickens 
How Christmas Came to the Santa Maria Flats - Elia W. Peattie 
The Legend of Babouscka - From the Russian Folk Tale 
Christmas in the Barn - F. Arnstein 
The Philanthropist's Christmas - James Weber Linn 
The First Christmas-Tree - LucyWheelock 
The First New England Christmas - G.L. Stone and M.G. Fickett 
The Cratchits' Christmas Dinner - Charles Dickens 
Christmas in Seventeen Seventy-Six - Anne HollingsworthWharton 
Christmas Under the Snow - Olive Thorne Miller 
Mr. Bluff's Experience of Holidays - Oliver Bell Bunce 
Master Sandy's Snapdragon - Elbridge S. Brooks 
A Christmas Fairy - John Strange Winter 
The Greatest of These - Joseph Mills Hanson 
Little Gretchen and the Wooden Shoe - Elizabeth Harrison 
Big Rattle - Theodore Goodridge Roberts

Although I must say, the fact that it lists "A Christmas Carol" as being included, but also lists two EXCERPTS from A Christmas Carol, argues strongly for sloppiness ...


----------



## Thalia the Muse (Jan 20, 2010)

OK, I checked out the sample and the formatting is horrible -- it's basically unreadable, it has "page headings" every few paragraphs. What a shame!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Thanks for letting us know, it'll save me some frustration


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

I haven't started it yet, but my book club is reading The Autobiography of Santa Claus this year.

We also read Christmas Jars which was sweet.

I really like Skipping Christmas: A Novel.

If you like naughty/fun... Santa Steps Out: A Fairy Tale for Grown-Ups (The Santa Claus Chronicles) (I have a twisted sense of humor, but it was fun).


----------



## JenniferShirk (Nov 15, 2010)

Candee15 said:


> I love Christmas stories <g>. I can definitely recommend:
> 
> Skipping Christmas, John Grisham


That's a good one.


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

If you're a fan of the movie "A Christmas Story", then check out the book by the same name, originally published as "In God We Trust, All Others Pay Cash" by Jean Shepherd.  Watching the movie is a Christmas tradition in my family, and I was so excited to find the book a few years ago.


----------



## par2323 (Nov 22, 2010)

One of my favorite Mary Higgins Clark mysteries is "Silent Night" which takes place on Christmas Eve. I recall it fondly many years after I read it.

Patricia Rockwell


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This is a great Christmas story...came out last year and I loved it. I will be re-reading it this year. Best of all, right now the book is free! Enjoy!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Historical fiction holiday story...very entertaining. Another one I'll be re-reading.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Off topic: I have been wishing for Shell Seekers since the first day I got my K two years ago.  I really want to read it again, but just don't have the heart to read my hardback copy.  

On topic: I love my audio version of The Christmas Carol read by Tim Curry.  
I thought I had programmed Call Me Mrs. Miracle to record, but somehow messed it up.  
I programed it again.  Hopefully this time I'll get it.  
deb


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I'd like to read a holiday book.  I've downloaded samples of a few, but nothing has just grabbed me.  Can anyone recommend a really good Christmas story you've read?  Mystery, Romance, whatever.  Thanks!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Here's one that I particularly liked and the best news is that right now, it's free! Enjoy...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I've been reading Christmas books for a couple weeks now and have enjoyed quite a few. Here's a couple that stand out:

Promise Me - Richard Paul Evans
The Unfinished Gift - Dan Walsh
The Christmas Secret - Donna VanLiere (about 65% finished with this...loving it so far...hers are always wonderful books)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Two similar topic threads merged. . .sorry for any confusion. . . .


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Right now Debbie Macomber has two of her Christmas books on sale one is $1.24 and the other under $3.


----------



## ajhunter (Aug 23, 2010)

I am currently about 80% of the way through Glenn Beck's _The Christmas Sweater._ Very good story so far.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

MLPMom said:


> Right now Debbie Macomber has two of her Christmas books on sale one is $1.24 and the other under $3.


I read her _Where Angels Go_ last night and really enjoyed it  It's one of her $1.24 books.


----------

